# Things to be thankful for



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that Thanksgiving is over in both Canada and the US, I'm hoping that some of you Americans at least took the time to thank the Almighty for the fact that Jerry Springer wasn't the ONLY show on TV depicting Americans to the rest of the world.

Like, I'm thinking that if you guys pi$$ God off by not remembering to thank him for that, he just might turn into a vengeful God and make it so, and that'd be a problem.  You'd have half the world's population huddled around the TV set at their local electronics store saying: "See, they're all like that!  They breed like rabbits and they talk with their fists."

Maybe God has a special place in his heart for America.


----------



## Launchpad (Dec 6, 2009)

Jerry Springer, George Bush, The Olson Twins- We have had our struggles as a country with our perception to the rest of the world. 

But there are some redeeming qualities we have offered to the rest of the world. The Sawzall, in my humble opinion, is the only reason we have any political standing left in the world. No one in the world is able to pick up a Millwaukee tool without saying "Damn, those Americans are brilliant".

Orange County Choppers and Deadliest Catch are two programs that don't portray America as a bunch of Hill Billies (For the most part). 

But Animal planet makes us all look like a bunch of Vegan wussies.

At the end of the day I am thankful for being an American and also very thankful for alot of your fellow Canadians I served with in Afghanistan. 

One more thing- I'm pretty sure we own the rights to BBQ.....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 6, 2009)

That's true.  My whole perception of an American as being somewhat of a neaderathal with six thumbs on each hand changed completely when I got my first good look at a Sawzall.  I thought "Man, no wonder these guys were the first to the Moon!"  That, and the Ginsu knife that'll cut a steel can in half and then slice a tomato.

I supposed CNN being broadcast to the rest of the world also helps to moderate the Jerry Springer image too a bit.

After all, you don't see fist fights breaking out on stage between Wolf Blitzer and Anderson Cooper cuz they're both sleeping with Campell Brown, or Cambell Brown punching Heidi Collins' light out cuz they're both banging Chuck Roberts.  Or Chuck Roberts admitting that he was born a woman.


----------



## travelover (Dec 6, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> That's true.  My whole perception of an American as being somewhat of a neaderathal with six thumbs on each hand changed completely when I got my first good look at a Sawzall.............



Actually, the Sawzall took care of the 6th finger


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 6, 2009)

Sure, dangerous in the wrong hands, but still it was a great invention.  I'd put it right up there with other great American achievements like the slinky, a vaccine for Polio, the Blues, Penicillin, the laser beam, the electric guitar, Shake 'n Bake, nuclear power and of course, aligator skin boots.

And, I think it would help put the Fear of God into the middle east if the only television show they got from the US was the Jerry Springer show for a while.  Maybe a long while.  And, then maybe the next time Hillary Clinton went there, she bit the head off a chicken and attacked someone with a hammer.  (Wonder if she'd be game for that.)

Sure, it might cause a stir, but it also might bring both sides back to the bargaining table.

PS:
Launchpad:  Seriously, what didja think about the work the Canadians were doing in Afghanistan.  Good, bad, neither, waste of time?


----------



## Launchpad (Dec 6, 2009)

The Canucks did alright in my book. It all depends on individual units and how they are trained/ led. I enjoyed working with the Canadians and the Australians. The majority of British guys I dealt with were pricks (That's about as clean as I can make it), but I've had buddies that have dealt with other British units that thought they were great. 

Overall the Canadians were great soldiers, but again it just depends on what unit your dealing with. Besides, any country that enjoys fishing on frozen lakes and driving around with them freakishly large Moose running around is pretty tough.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, Launchpad.

I've had a few tenants that have been in the military, and the one thing that did impress me about them was that they took their responsibilities seriously.  Lots of 21 year olds are just out to get laid, but the tenants I've had seemed to all have their heads screwed on pretty straight.


----------



## Launchpad (Dec 6, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Lots of 21 year olds are just out to get laid



Why do you think I joined the military? :banana::beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 7, 2009)

Because there's no life like it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> That's true.  My whole perception of an American as being somewhat of a neaderathal with six thumbs on each hand changed completely when I got my first good look at a Sawzall. QUOTE]
> 
> Nestor, actually you are as much of an "American" as I am. Technically Canada is part of North America. North, Central, South are all part of the Americas. Really thought you would of picked up on that....Now Jerry Springer, thats a true "American" sucesss story right there.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 7, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Nestor, actually you are as much of an "American" as I am. Technically Canada is part of North America. North, Central, South are all part of the Americas. Really thought you would of picked up on that....



Maybe tell Hugo Chavez that.  I don't think he knows he's an American.


----------

